# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 6)



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2018)

*What is your greatest woodworking related weakness? What are you doing to improve it?*
*





*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the self proclaimed expert of nothing as well....


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm messy and I cannot pass up a good deal on stuff even if I have no room to put it! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## CWS (Feb 4, 2018)

Keeping the shop clean. I try to put things back in their place after use them. That is though since I have been leaving them where I last used them for over 50 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 4, 2018)

I think at this point in time. It would be matching new finish to old. As a example. I just had to tear apart some cabinets that had water damage and rebuilt parts of them. Now the rebuild was no big deal,just getting the finish right was a different story. I did get it to her satisfaction but not mine. So yep refinishing has to be it for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 4, 2018)

UM.....DUH! This computer, FB, Woodbarter, Forestry Forum, Driving on Wood.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 4, 2018)

I am working to gain confidence using the table saw. I know that it can be a very useful tool, but I am still learning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Is this like wood-worker-holicsnonymous Sunday come to Jesus questions or what? What the hell kinda question is that amongst a bunch of wood hoarders?

 


I'm right up there beside Tony, except my shop does get cleaned at least once or twice a year. Need to add more shelving or start making shavings and sawdust one, as the Flat rate boxes are getting out of hand! Lack of time to practice the art and clean the shop is next in line. Followed by waited to late in life to dive off into this, but didn't have a shop, and had children to feed and couldn't afford tools and such.


Oh yes... buying more tools and more wood to make it all better! Wait... That was a weakness, I see a vicious pattern here! I knew this question was analytical in nature!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2018)

Like many of my peers, a messy shop, or for me an unfinished shop. Just not enough time to get things done. And like Tony I can't pass a deal up on tools, I keep finding them, lol. But I know the time thing will pass eventually, work is there right now and I learned a long time ago to take it while it is available, the overtime makes a big difference financially. So my biggest weakness right now is a problem I have had all my life, it seems to be an ADHD thing, I put things in piles and don't put things away. I wish I could fix that but the reality is it will probably never happen. I pile stuff on my kitchen table, on my office desk, on my workbenches in my garage, wood shop, metal shop, on the end table next to my couch, etc. It is a true trait of people with ADHD, and as an adult with it probably will never change. It's a blessing and a curse at the same time. So in my woodshop at the moment I have piles of things that need to be put away, it prevents me from moving forward and it irritates the heck out of me. But I will overcome this eventually, I always have in the past, just at a snails pace. Moving did not help this at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 4, 2018)

Finishing my finishes. I’ve got a bunch of pieces that need another coat or two. Others need to be buffed out. Others that need to be waxed. 

I seem to lose interest before turnings are completely finished. I give 100% effort for 90% of the project...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 4, 2018)

Several things: 
1. Not being able to pass opportunities to help or educate someone starting woodworking ( actually may be a strength— depends how ya look at it)
2. Not being able to pass up “free” wood. Honestly, folks just give me trees, sometimes even deliver them.
3. Clean shop? Gave up on that— if I’m happy, what difference does it make? Really though— it just will never be nondusty, etc., —-I lack the “cleaning “ gene.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 4, 2018)

Finishing is still my weakness, I want a stunning finish immediately (Minwax Wand anyone?). I can do the work but like @DKMD I get part way through and the tedium of the finishing process starts to drive me up a wall.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 4, 2018)

Starting and finishing projects...I can get distracted easy and move on to something else and the project gets pushed to the side and mo this even years later I find it and say oh yeah I need to finish that 

I also want to learn how to use the router better...I have a small fear of it which seems to stop me from trying to explore its capabilities.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 4, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Like many of my peers, a messy shop, or for me an unfinished shop. Just not enough time to get things done. And like Tony I can't pass a deal up on tools, I keep finding them, lol. But I know the time thing will pass eventually, work is there right now and I learned a long time ago to take it while it is available, the overtime makes a big difference financially. So my biggest weakness right now is a problem I have had all my life, it seems to be an ADHD thing, I put things in piles and don't put things away. I wish I could fix that but the reality is it will probably never happen. I pile stuff on my kitchen table, on my office desk, on my workbenches in my garage, wood shop, metal shop, on the end table next to my couch, etc. It is a true trait of people with ADHD, and as an adult with it probably will never change. It's a blessing and a curse at the same time. So in my woodshop at the moment I have piles of things that need to be put away, it prevents me from moving forward and it irritates the heck out of me. But I will overcome this eventually, I always have in the past, just at a snails pace. Moving did not help this at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2018)

I suddenly feel a whole lot better and not so messy after all !

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 4, 2018)

For me it has been starting something and not finishing it. Very much working on changing that right now. Finally finishing getting the shop put together and getting to some projects I've either been putting off or that have been started, but then sat for a long time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 4, 2018)

Starting projects & not completing them. I've got unfinished woodturnings over a decade old I've been avoiding because I don't like to hand sand for a half hour or because I've lost interest in completing it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 5, 2018)

Dedicating the time. There are days when I should be in the shop to work on projects but it's too easy to be distracted and not make it out there.

Also, getting back on the horse when something goes wrong. Since that last bowl came off the lathe I've found it easier to find other things to do than to spin up a big bowl again.

Ah, other part of the question. What to do about it.

Just power through it? Be cautious where caution is due but not allow it to stop me from moving forward.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2018)

i just cannot seem to get enough wood........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> i just cannot seem to get enough wood........
> 
> View attachment 141274



They sell lumber at the grocery stores up there???? Nice!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2018)

Tony said:


> They sell lumber at the grocery stores up there???? Nice!!!!! Tony



Very funny- No wood fer you!!!!

hiding under tarp

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 5, 2018)

My biggest weakness is that I lack a rigid exoskeleton and can be easily punctured and cut.......

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

